# Glenn Beck and Color of Change



## ScreamingEagle (Aug 24, 2009)

Demonized by a group called "Color of Change" (herein after "COC") and similar anti-freedom coalitions, Glenn Beck is decidedly under fire. 
....
In a nutshell the situation is essentially this: Beck, who shares his views with an audience of 2 million + daily, speaks against movements/individuals he considers to be threatening to the liberty of ALL Americans. Right or wrong, that's what he does. His views are contrary to the belief system of "COC" and were especially unsettling to it after Beck specifically called out co-founder Van Jones on his television program. (See You Tube clips attached to this article.) "COC" then starts this "bully and boycott" Beck sponsors initiative to get racist Glenn Beck to shut his mouth and stop hindering their cause. This is done under the pretense that Beck's comments about Obama's response to the arrest of Henry Louis Gates, black Harvard scholar, by police sergeant James Crowley, who is white, were racist in nature. "COC" is alleging that Beck called Obama a racist, he is therefore a racist himself. Before this can be wrapped up in a tidy package there is just one little problem. Isn't "COC" now guilty of EXACTLY the same thing for which Glenn Beck stands "accused"? If the standard of labeling persons "racist" is that they've supposedly called someone else a "racist", doesn't that make "COC" racist by definition? This is the problem with their logic, it's totally circular, unsustainable, and collapses upon itself with even the most casual examination.
...
August 23, 5:37 PM Wilmington Eschatology Examiner Keith Wimer
www.examiner.c


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Glenn Beck has been unbalenced mentally for his entire life.

Go Check his bio.

If you truely think hes fit for the airwaves then it shows how sick you are.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's real telling that Mall-Wart dropped him..... it's only a matter of time until all of his sponsers run away.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name.  They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 24, 2009)

His show is pure comedy it should be labeled as such and not as "news".


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name.  They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.



Terry you fail to see that it is Beck who is unhinged.

The man has mulitple suicides in his family as well as a long history of drug and alcohol use.

He says what you want to hear.

How very sad that this man is your little hero.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

so sad that you assume so much!!! LMAO

You show so much fear over one man.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name.  They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.
> ...


Could the ad hominems be any more ad hominem-ier??


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Go check the mans bio fella


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

I have many hero's Glenn isn't one of them...but dude on the other hand. LOL


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Beck was born in Mount Vernon, Washington in February 1964, and raised a Roman Catholic. His mother and one of his brothers committed suicide and a sibling had a fatal heart attack.[2] He graduated from Sehome High School in Bellingham, Washington in 1982.

A 2007 profile in "LDS Living" magazine provides a comprehensive history of Beck's early life and career in radio, and states that his first significant exposure to The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints came at age 18 when, after graduating high school, he moved from Washington to Salt Lake City, Utah and shared an apartment with a former Mormon missionary. The article goes on to say that his first marriage ended in divorce at age 30 (1994). He and his second wife, Tania, joined the church in October 1999, partly at the urging of his eldest daughter, Mary, who has cerebral palsy.[3]

Beck was admitted to a special program for non-traditional students at Yale University while he was working for a New Haven-area radio station, having received at least one of his recommendations from Senator Joe Lieberman. During this time Beck took a single theology class, dropping out around the time of his divorce.[4]

Beck is a self-described recovering alcoholic and addict. He and his first wife divorced amid his struggle with substance abuse. Beck cites the help of Alcoholics Anonymous in his sobriety, and he eventually converted to The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints,[5] which teaches against the consumption of alcohol.


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



it's just truthmatters-she's brain damaged.

she makes bobo seem rational


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Beck was born in Mount Vernon, Washington in February 1964, and raised a Roman Catholic. His mother and one of his brothers committed suicide and a sibling had a fatal heart attack.[2] He graduated from Sehome High School in Bellingham, Washington in 1982.
> ...



Now theres a credible source.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX1rLv_hNeI]YouTube - Beck From the Dead[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

watch out Truthmatters, the boogie man might get you tonight.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Q&A: Glenn Beck - TIME

from the horses(ass) mouth


You've been sober and on the right track personally for years. Why did you decide to write this book now?
In 1995, I didn't have anybody who trusted me. My doctor had given me six months to live. Eight months later, I was still drinking and my body was shutting down and I was in the fetal position after losing my family. So I went to AA and started to clean myself up, and I thought I had done a pretty good job. But there were things I really hadn't looked into. For instance, nobody in my family had ever talked about my mother's suicide. We had never discussed it as a family.

You have a stage show that goes along with the book. Are these two ways of telling this story cathartic for you?
No. Because I'm a recovering alcoholic, I kind of did my work on this already. Doing the stage performance is difficult because I'm very emotionally naked and exposed and vulnerable. To have people not only not hate me but be able to relate, it makes the truth of the story even more clear: stop hiding the things that you're afraid of. If you just deal with it and stop feeding it and giving it power, your weakest points will be your strengths.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name.  They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.



I never watched Beck till recently.   It was because of this forum too.

People were saying he was inciting violence and i figured i'd check it out.   I watched a few of his shows, which made me laugh at times and go "OMFG" other times, and kinda enjoy it in a short burst.

I usually watch 4-6 min youtube clips of him people post and am entertained almost every time.

For entertainment news he is pretty good...i made a thread comparing him to John Stewart the other day (The thought popped in my head that he was FOX news' john stewart and some people flipped a lid at the comparo )


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> watch out Truthmatters, the boogie man might get you tonight.



Oh my little TV star looking dear, its your little faction that opperates on pure fear, remember all those pretty color coded "be scared now" charts your guys used to manipulate your vote?


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



hey!
she posted a youtube for back up!
show a little respect for the grueling scholarship, please.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

I posted an article of Glenn Beck himslef answering such questions.

Glenn Beck confirms what the Wiki article says you fools.

Hes also a convertted Morman


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> I posted an article of Glenn Beck himslef answering such questions.
> 
> Glenn Beck confirms what the Wiki article says you fools.
> 
> Hes also a convertted Morman


 so what you are saying is because a family member commited suicide and he is a converted Morman, you think people who watch him will become infected.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> I posted an article of Glenn Beck himslef answering such questions.
> 
> Glenn Beck confirms what the Wiki article says you fools.
> 
> Hes also a convertted Morman



So huh, what's the point? He had family members that committed suicide, he is a recovering alcoholic etc.....Did you think he wasn't human and didn't have the same problems that a lot of Americans face?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> His show is pure comedy it should be labeled as such and not as "news".



He's not making fun of the disabled like you ... so ... I think he's better than you by far.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Aug 24, 2009)

33 sponsors gone and still going....how many will it take to boot his narrow minded bigoted racist ass of the air!?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> 33 sponsors gone and still going....how many will it take to boot his narrow minded bigoted racist ass of the air!?



i think fox has over 100 advertisers, plenty to fill the slots still.

That is a pure guess of a number BTW, I did not reasearch my claim.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> 33 sponsors gone and still going....how many will it take to boot his narrow minded bigoted racist ass of the air!?



Yet ... there are still a lot of commercials being shown when he's on ... go figure.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Life_Long_Dem! said:
> 
> 
> > 33 sponsors gone and still going....how many will it take to boot his narrow minded bigoted racist ass of the air!?
> ...



But it could mean advertising time becomes cheaper on his show than such a large audience would normally command. *Some of his show's advertisers last week included a male enhancement pill, a law firm looking to sue on behalf of asbestos victims, a company selling medical supplies to diabetics and a water filter company.  *  off a yahoo.com story about sponsors bailing on him and btw ups is officially the first to say they will cease advertising completely on fox....good for them


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Life_Long_Dem! said:
> ...



You just don't get it.

OCC just lost 50 advertisers this month, are they doing something wrong?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I posted an article of Glenn Beck himslef answering such questions.
> ...



His mother and brother commited suicide and another brother died of a heart attack.

He was in his teens when his mother killed herself.

Do you have any idea of the impact of that on a teen?

He had alcohol and drug problems well into his adult life.

He became a Morman at the suggestion of one of his children.

He has recently displayed some very disturbing behavior that he released on the internet himself.

He talks of the first black president as a racist.

Obama was raised by his white realitives and loved them by all peoples accounts.

It is an INSANE thing to claim about a man who has shown NO reason for anyone to call him a racist.

Glen Beck is unbalenced.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKn1HDaeroE]YouTube - "AAAHHHH BOGGIE MAN!!!" VARIATIONS[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

You seem to over react to any reality check of your little hero?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Life_Long_Dem! said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Fed Ex just pulled themselfs from all Fox news, keep telling yourself everything is just fine at the lie network.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Life_Long_Dem! said:
> ...



Is OCC doing something wrong? They lost 50 advertisers in one month. Does that mean Sr. is a bigot?


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



and occ is?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You seem to over react to any reality check of your little hero?


 Ok I'll share a little something about me.  You want to really know who I hold in high esteem...who my HERO'S are?  You think you can handle it?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrNBD78j--4]YouTube - United States Military[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Who knows what occ is?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Orange Country Choppers, one of the popular shows on our Fox local station, it has two time slots and they are considering adding more. They lost 50 advertisers in one month, so are they being bad?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Life_Long_Dem! said:
> 
> 
> > 33 sponsors gone and still going....how many will it take to boot his narrow minded bigoted racist ass of the air!?
> ...



you really think he is racist?

Not to be a dick but i've seen a lot of clips in the last month and racism isn't anything I came across.....got a video of that for me to watch?

I'll really watch it and give you an opinion too, i'm not just setting you up for a flame fest, as Vast_LWC.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to over react to any reality check of your little hero?
> ...



Except the ones who are liberals and can see through all your asshole little political heros huh?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 24, 2009)

*[SIZE=+1]Advertisers Hate Glenn Beck[/SIZE]* 
* Scumbag to soon be slurring Obama for free* 




 *Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
Glenn Beck returns to Fox News today after a vacation with fewer companies willing to advertise on his Fascist hate show than when he left, part of the fallout from calling President Barack Obama a racist. A total of 33 Fox advertisers, including Wal-Mart Stores Inc., CVS Caremark, Clorox and Sprint, directed that their commercials not air on Beck's show, according to the companies and ColorofChange.org, a group that promotes political action among blacks and launched a campaign to get advertisers to abandon him. That's more than a dozen more than were identified a week ago. While it's unclear what effect, if any, this will ultimately have on Fox and Beck, it is already making advertisers skittish about hawking their wares within the most opinionated cable TV shows.




*[SIZE=-1]"Shop at Wal-Mart for everyday low prices."[/SIZE]*


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Life_Long_Dem! said:
> ...



Me? I don't know, and really don't care, I support freedom of speech no matter if I agree with what's said or not. So I support his right to say whatever he wants and the station's right to choose what they air. Anyone that tries to "boycott" someone for opposing views is not a business I want to utilize or work for.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Life_Long_Dem! said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



not to be a dick cause those guys are cool but what do tell do they have to do with Glen Beck? unless its a backlash to the beck thing then thats not cool...but if you are bringing it up to dodge and deflect the beck thing then shame on you...please stay on topic...they didnt call the president of the United States a racist that hates whites did they?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 Only and ASSHOLE would post such a thing.

I rest my case!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Life_Long_Dem! said:
> ...



No, you are claiming that Beck is "losing supporters" because of his saying something that was "controversial" ... so, then it stands to reason that for anyone to lose so many advertisers they would have to be a bad show, OCC lost 50 in one month, I am ignoring all their new ones like you are ignoring all Beck's new ones. So the question is, if Beck is losing them for being so "bad" then what did OCC do wrong to lose so many more so much faster?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess that was just to self revealing for you huh?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> I guess that was just to self revealing for you huh?


 
Wow, you're such a super hero! I had no idea you could break glass, and enter my mind to know so much about me. Wow, incredible. /sarcasm.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that was just to self revealing for you huh?
> ...



No one has to enter anything, you are an open book member of Bush beatoff brigade.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Is that your new catch phrase? Because it fails most of the time.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


And the beat goes on.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Lies are lies and Fox has a big penchant for repeting them over and over.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

TruthmattersNotSoMuch you really should get out more. Smell the air and take a walk.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Lies are lies and Fox has a big penchant for repeting them over and over.



Cool ... that means Global Warming is a lie, that Obama is a giant dooshbag, and our economy is a-okay.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love how Glenn scares you people. You clearly cant deal with anything he is actually saying. You cant counter his points so you are trying to silence him, marginalize him, do anything so people dont pay attention to him. Ironically you are going to cause his ratings to skyrocket and make him more money and get more people to actually read his books.

And why? Because Glenn has the audacity to tell the world the truth about what he thinks. That scares you. Because it demonstrates how little their is to who you are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Counter what points?

Like calling a half white guy who was raised by his white mother and his white grandparents a racist who hates white people?

You people will follow liars right off a cliff or even into a War for corporate whores.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> I love how Glenn scares you people. You clearly cant deal with anything he is actually saying. You cant counter his points so you are trying to silence him, marginalize him, do anything so people dont pay attention to him. Ironically you are going to cause his ratings to skyrocket and make him more money and get more people to actually read his books.
> 
> And why? Because Glenn has the audacity to tell the world the truth about what he thinks. That scares you. Because it demonstrates how little their is to who you are.



The funny thing is they are doing the exact opposite. Many people are probably tuning in now just to see what all the outrage is about.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

And will be disgusted by his idiotic rants


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And will be disgusted by his idiotic rants


So you do watch him correct? Oh wait, you just get snippets from the daily KoS. Gotcha


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Hey stupid!!! Perhaps twenty years in a black separatist church is enough for reasonable people to question whether or not the man is or isn't a racist. Or perhaps (in the Gates case) it was when he automatically assumed the white police officer "acted stupidly."  

The fact is Beck said "This guy is, I believe, a racist.'', and he is entitled to his opinion, whether you like it or not.

Obamas church, Chicagos Trinity United Church of Christ  adopted a Black Value System. Here are their main points as written by a committee:

Commitment to God 
Commitment to the *Black* Community 
Commitment to the *Black* Family 
Dedication to the Pursuit of Education 
Dedication to the Pursuit of Excellence 
Adherence to the* Black *Work Ethic 
Commitment to Self-Discipline and Self-Respect 
Disavowal of the Pursuit of Middleclassness 
Pledge to make the fruits of all developing and acquired skills available to the *Black* Community 
Pledge to Allocate Regularly, a Portion of Personal Resources for Strengthening and Supporting* Black *Institutions 
Pledge allegiance to all *Black* leadership who espouse and embrace the *Black* Value System 
Personal commitment to embracement of the *Black *Value System. 

I'd argue that there are many reasons to suspect Obama of being a racist.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And will be disgusted by his idiotic rants



Actually ... no, I tuned in after all this outrage and really have no opinion of him either way still.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

you wrote him and asked him to father your children, come on we know you.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> you wrote him and asked him to father your children, come on we know you.



If you knew me, then you'd also know how stupid that comment was.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Time to go watch Beck, see what ad's are playing then go to the store to buy some. *howls with laughter*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Counter what points?
> 
> Like calling a half white guy who was raised by his white mother and his white grandparents a racist who hates white people?
> 
> You people will follow liars right off a cliff or even into a War for corporate whores.



The man is a racist. Read his freakin book. He considers himself superior to whites.  He hates his white heritage. He doesnt make a secret of it. He has been completely open with his point of views.

You cant lie by telling the truth!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Counter what points?
> ...



Actually, you can, and that's what she did.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> you wrote him and asked him to father your children, come on we know you.



We do know her. Which is why your claim here is absolutely absurd. Just another instance of being unable to defend your position. Its typical. You cant deal with facts. So you attack people.

Glenn as well as many others has provided a laundry list of reasons as to why people cant rationally conclude that Obama is a racist. You havent responded to any of them.

You simply make absurd assertions that because he has white family members he cant possibly be racist. Yet you and your friends constantly accuse the founders of being racist and point to them fathering black children as proof... You contradict yourselves.

Have you never met someone who hated their parents? You never met someone who hated their heritage? You must live in a bubble then.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Counter what points?
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

you are batshitcrazy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> you are batshitcrazy



Apparently learning what's in Obama's books and understanding the religion he professes makes me crazy. Who would have known seeking knowledge was so bad to TM.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you wrote him and asked him to father your children, come on we know you.
> ...



Glen Beck hates his own mother for killing herself and thinks all people hate their mother deep down.

He is batshitcrazy just like all you other people who bought the Bush lies.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You don't know much about Obama ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> ...




Go get the quotes that prove your batshitcrazy theorys


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Counter what points?
> ...



I'm currently reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" right now.  So far, I haven't come across what you are basing your opinion on Glenn Beck being a racist or feeling like he is superior to anybody.  What page might that be on?  According to what I have read so far, I think you're full of shit.  Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" says a lot of things that liberal folks don't like or want to hear about.  You're just making a lot of noise because you can't stand being faced with the truth.  I think Glenn Beck does a pretty fair job of calling a turnip, a turnip.  Beck, like Palin, is ridiculed because he is bringing the truth forward and the truth is scary to you and something you can't and won't accept.  Who are you trying to make believe this nonsense, yourself or somebody else?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Glen Beck hates his own mother for killing herself and thinks all people hate their mother deep down.
> 
> He is batshitcrazy just like all you other people who bought the Bush lies.



Glenn doesnt hate his mother. 

can't help but notice you still havent responded to anything thats been said. the coversation is gong like this:

Us: Glenn is right or reasonable because of 
A.
B.
C.

You: You're crazy!

Us: You still havent addressed
A.
B.
C.

You: You're crazy!

See a trend? Who really cares about the truth here? And who is the crazy one?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He's talking about the other person, not Beck.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm currently reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" right now.  So far, I haven't come across what you are basing your opinion on Glenn Beck being a racist or feeling like he is superior to anybody.  What page might that be on?  According to what I have read so far, I think you're full of shit.  Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" says a lot of things that liberal folks don't like or want to hear about.  You're just making a lot of noise because you can't stand being faced with the truth.  I think Glenn Beck does a pretty fair job of calling a turnip, a turnip.  Beck, like Palin, is ridiculed because he is bringing the truth forward and the truth is scary to you and something you can't and won't accept.  Who are you trying to make believe this nonsense, yourself or somebody else?



Um.. im talking about Obama and his books.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Glen Beck hates his own mother for killing herself and thinks all people hate their mother deep down.
> ...




How do you know Glen Beck doesnt hate his mother?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> How do you know Glen Beck doesnt hate his mother?



Because I know the man.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If that is how you reason....then you should agree with this statement....

_Obama hates his own father for killing himself (drunkard in a car accident) and thinks all people hate their father deep down.

He is batshitcrazy just like all you other people who bought the Jeremiah _lies


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know Glen Beck doesnt hate his mother?
> ...



Sure you do.

And I bet you think you know Obama too.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Do ANY of you know how long Beck has been sober?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Do ANY of you know how long Beck has been sober?



Since the last time he was inebriated. duh!!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm watching his show right now
he has advertisers


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Nope. never met Obama. Hope I never do.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist


You've gone and done it now, Willow.  I really think truthNOTmatters really believed in his great black hope of change...now you went and put some reality into him.  Then again, he probably won't get that either because truthNotMatters.  OH shit, something like that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist
> ...



You think she is going to be deterred because she is supporting communists? haha.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist
> ...



here's what you do,, just take oldtruthdoesnotmatter, roll her up in yer chewing gum paper and toss her in the shitcan! dispactched done! over!


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Van Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They lied to you over at that right wing site.

Hes is a self confessed former communist and black nationalist.

BTW Glenn Beck is a self confessed former drug addict, alcoholic.


You do understand the word FORMER right?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah too many facts that you dont like keep showing up arround me huh?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah too many facts that you dont like keep showing up arround me huh?


You give yourself way to much credit.  Really you do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

You give facts way too little credit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

That right wing sight LIED about this man and you still have not commented that fact.


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Life_Long_Dem! said:
> ...



so for you, it was one stop shopping, eh?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> That right wing sight LIED about this man and you still have not commented that fact.


I really do feel so sorry for you because one day, you just might wake up and then your entire life will be shattered.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Cant answer to the facts huh?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You give facts way too little credit.



If you don't like Beck so much, why are you advertising his show so much?


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You give facts way too little credit.
> ...



well, to be fair, she is pretty stupid.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

I am attempting to set the facts straight about him.

Hes an emotional mess who cant get the facts straight and some fools whorship his stupid ass.

I have hope that one or two of you will get a clue.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Del, it's an act right? I mean Truth, it is all an act.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > That right wing sight LIED about this man and you still have not commented that fact.
> ...



No terry its not happening

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> I am attempting to set the facts straight about him.
> 
> Hes an emotional mess who cant get the facts straight and some fools whorship his stupid ass.
> 
> I have hope that one or two of you will get a clue.



There you go again, you are advertising for him.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Why do every one of you refuse to admitt that right wong site LIED about this man?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do every one of you refuse to admitt that right wong site LIED about this man?



Hmm ... I wonder how many more viewers you will earn him, I know of two already.


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do every one of you refuse to admitt that right wong site LIED about this man?



right wong?

RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Del, it's an act right? I mean Truth, it is all an act.




















no.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do every one of you refuse to admitt that right wong site LIED about this man?



wait what are you talking about  <goes off to read back into the thread>


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

This is why your party is a deadman walking.

You refuse to face the facts when they are presented to you.

What you all forget is your ranks will just keep dwindling because you cant keep in the conversation that gets things done and solves the problems of the world.

You can only get to the point where the lies of your sources trap you into a redicules denile of facts and resort to personal insults that make you look even lamer than your crippled ideas.

Not facing facing the facts will kill you every time.

Your guys are headed for the graveyard.

Now go ahead and ignore the facts again and call me some more lame ass names, its just so impressive.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

del said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Del, it's an act right? I mean Truth, it is all an act.
> ...



Damn!!! I guess some were born with common sense and others well


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Van Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> They lied to you over at that right wing site.
> ...



I understand and believe you were a FORMER moron! NOT!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Van Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> They lied to you over at that right wing site.
> ...



Actually you're never a former alcoholic, you are what they call a dry drunk.  You are ALWAYS and alcoholic or an addict, even when you stop using.    

Is this the link you're going on about...i'll read it now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist
> ...



Beck Boycotter Communist, Black Nationalist

Van Jones
The founder of the group organizing a boycott against conservative talk show host Glenn Beck is a self-described black nationalist and Communist, who has ties to a former terrorist and is working in the Obama administration as a so-called Green Czar.

Color of Change founder Van Jones worked as a co-founder and director of the Apollo Alliance, which Glenn Beck recently exposed for its questionable ties to radical left-wing groups



They lied


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> This is why your party is a deadman walking.
> 
> You refuse to face the facts when they are presented to you.
> 
> ...



No, my "party" is in charge right now ... and fucking up our country more every day.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

HELP...I need CPR after all this laughing...this is incredible! I mean...come on...this isn't an act...holy shit! 

Ok maybe she is still in grammar school?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

The man admitted he was a former communist and black nationalist.

He is now a Green capitalist


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> HELP...I need CPR after all this laughing...this is incredible! I mean...come on...this isn't an act...holy shit!
> 
> Ok maybe she is still in grammar school?



I know, never before has beating a dead horse been this entertaining!


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> HELP...I need CPR after all this laughing...this is incredible! I mean...come on...this isn't an act...holy shit!
> 
> Ok maybe she is still in grammar school?



Still cant deal with the facts huh?

Address the facts given you or bask in the shame of your stupid partisan hackery


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

when was the last time you posted fact in this thread girlies?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > HELP...I need CPR after all this laughing...this is incredible! I mean...come on...this isn't an act...holy shit!
> ...



What facts? All I have seen you post is free advertising for Beck.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > HELP...I need CPR after all this laughing...this is incredible! I mean...come on...this isn't an act...holy shit!
> ...



I'll take bask for 300 Alwx!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoa truth I read your link.



> [W]e are entering an era during which our very survival will demand invention and innovation on a scale never before seen in the history of human civilization. Only the business community has the requisite skills, experience, and capital to meet that need. On that score, neither government nor the nonprofit and voluntary sectors can compete, not even remotely.
> 
> So in the end, our success and survival as a species are largely and directly tied to the new eco-entrepreneurs  and the success and survival of their enterprises. Since almost all of the needed eco-technologies are likely to come from the private sector, civic leaders and voters should do all that can be done to help green business leaders succeed. That means, in large part, electing leaders who will pass bills to aid them. We cannot realistically proceed without a strong alliance between the best of the business world  and everyone else.



So that guy says we need the private sector to make green jobs becasue the govt can't compete...then goes on to say the govt should pass bills to aid these business.

Why give some businesses an unfair advantage with taxpayer money?  Thats like socially shaping the economy, sorta.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

And so it goes.

there is a very good reason the only people left in the R party are parisan hacks to whom facts mean nothing.

Its the likes of you guys that will strangle to death what was once a very fine party.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> there is a very good reason the only people left in the R party are parisan hacks to whom facts mean nothing.
> 
> Its the likes of you guys that will strangle to death what was once a very fine party.


You see there is where you go wrong...you assume that anyone who disagrees with your view of the world are "Partisan Hacks" Have you ever once thought in that pea brain of yours that not everyone is R or L, could it be that some side on the "Constitution"? Oh wait...did that go over your head?

I'm so done...she is without a doubt a lost cause.  I really feel sorry for her.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Whoa truth I read your link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To keep us from falling into the abyss we almost just fell into at the hands of unregulated industry allowed to clusterfuck our entire economy.

Hes a Capitalist.

Thanks for noticing and dealing with the facts unlike the rest of the Zombies on here.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> there is a very good reason the only people left in the R party are parisan hacks to whom facts mean nothing.
> 
> Its the likes of you guys that will strangle to death what was once a very fine party.



You are one of the worst examples of a Democrat I have had the displeasure of reading.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > And so it goes.
> ...




You are right wing and your every word protends this fact.

Same with the little kitty.


You guys can ignore facts and lie about your party affiliation all you want ,it just makes you look more lame.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And so it goes.
> 
> there is a very good reason the only people left in the R party are parisan hacks to whom facts mean nothing.
> 
> Its the likes of you guys that will strangle to death what was once a very fine party.


Holy cloud the issue, Batman!!....The ad homenims and projections are getting as thick as pea soup in here!!


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Honey I think you wear that big "L" all by yourself.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > And so it goes.
> ...


I was laughing, now I just feel a lot of pity for this person. I really do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > And so it goes.
> ...



I love you too Kiity,

You are doing so much to make my party be very successful.

When you refuse facts and resort to lame insults it shows what taintwallows and asswinks the remaining R party is populated by.

Keep that strangle hold on your partys neck and thanks for all the help.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Right there, that post ... that is *exactly* what a partisan hack would respond with. Someday you may learn, then look back on this one post and turn so red in the face, if not have a heart attack for realizing just how stupid you sound.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > And so it goes.
> ...



I think its funny....your both from the same party....i think the normal democrats like you kitten need to join the independants and normal republicans and make a 3rd party.

It would probably contain over 50% of the country.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

now for the whine,, and some smoked gouda.. gouda


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


No pity here...It's like we have a tragically unfunny sallybooboo on the line here.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




Have you ever read the Democratic party platform?


If Kitty kat is really a registared dem she is the stupidest person on earth.

She hates the entire platform.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I stopped supporting the Democrats really, now I am just a nobody because I won't support their idiotic behavior right now. My best friend (another Democrat) is in the same frame of mind. I love the true ideals of the Democrats, but what they are doing now is not even close. So I just support no one until I find something, someone, sometime, that is honest.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Not one little iota of fact from you either?

Personal insults do not a party platform make


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



The "platform" when I first sided with them was for individual rights and national responsibility ... tell me, what about Obama supports those?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



When exactly did you stop supporting the democratic platform?

Did you vote for Kerry?

Clinton?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess but I feel sorry for her because one day her entire world will crash and burn fast without knowing what happened.  

Can you picture a woman out on the street with a tin cup begging for money and saying "but I worked hard on the blogs once for Obama"


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


That's some funny stuff coming from someone who has spent the day slinging personal insults and ad homenims at all who have the unmitigated audacity do disagree with you!! 

But not funny as in "ha-ha"....Funny is in pathetic.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> I guess but I feel sorry for her because one day her entire world will crash and burn fast without knowing what happened.
> 
> Can you picture a woman out on the street with a tin cup begging for money and saying "but I worked hard on the blogs once for Obama"



You truely live in a world of imagination dont you?

Why do you refuse to even comment on the fact that I have shown that right wing site lied?

I know why even if you dont.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Yes ... and yes. I liked Clinton before he lied to the courts. Everything else he did was at least decent. He didn't say one thing and do another until that fateful day. Kerry ... I didn't know very well but was going to give him the benefit of the doubt. Obama though ... I never liked his policies, and I knew he would go back on his word, anyone who gives good TV face time is not an honest person, period. I hate pop culture.  Milking that pop culture is why I didn't like him from the start. Now in office, nothing he does is on the Democrat's "platform", and that's why you are shown to be a partisan hack.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> I guess but I feel sorry for her because one day her entire world will crash and burn fast without knowing what happened.
> 
> Can you picture a woman out on the street with a tin cup begging for money and saying "but I worked hard on the blogs once for Obama"


I'd say what I usually say....

Life's tough...Shit happens...Wear a helmet.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I guess but I feel sorry for her because one day her entire world will crash and burn fast without knowing what happened.
> ...


Yeah Yeah...The Man is always the hard one. (pun intended)  Woman are generally the ones who give.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



That's weird ... because I have noticed that to. Bill didn't start his foundation until his wife prodded him to.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...




What was so different about the things Obama had on his platform?

Clinton is by far a Better speaker than Obama.

Milking pop culture?

You mean securing the youth vote?

Ever known any man who would admitt an affair when he thought there was no evidence to trap him?

 The things you have said lead to a very sad conclusion.

You are a racist and did not like it all coming from a black mouth.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Really ... you are naive. Look at his policies, look at what he promised, look at who he is inside. If you think he's a Democrat you are fooled.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


Oh, I give alright....To charities who sort out the truly needy from the professional poor.

The same panhandlers hanging out on the same freeway exits for months years on end just doesn't say "needy" to me.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Kitty dont generalize , WHAT about his platform is undemocratic?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Kitty dont generalize , WHAT about his platform is undemocratic?



Um ... he wants more government control.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

What control is it you are talking about?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> What control is it you are talking about?



Seriously? You are really that dense?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

You cant really talk about any issue can you?

Tell me what YOU think is a good example of his pursuit of too much control?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Professional poor, yes we have way to many of them these days.  

BTW I have a question that's been bothering me; Acorn has or had it's headquarter office in New Orleans right?  They are such great community organizers that we are actually going to let them conduct the Census right?  Ok then riddle me this:  How come Acorn couldn't organize the people to evacuate 3 days before Katrina?  

To be fair maybe I shouldn't ask you. Just thought that a second ago...so talking out loud with my fingers.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You are a racist and did not like it all coming from a black mouth.



Ahhh....Anyone have a timer on how long it took us to get to the stale old reducto-ad-racist gambit??


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You cant really talk about any issue can you?
> 
> Tell me what YOU think is a good example of his pursuit of too much control?



I can't think of one of his policies that are not.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

You almost talked about a real issue kitty.

Maybe some day you will.

Its really strange how some on here spend all day at a political site and cant discuss any issue in detail.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

I missed that one...but mine isn't racist for white people belong to Acorn too. LOL


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You are a racist and did not like it all coming from a black mouth.
> ...



She praised Clinton and Kerry and hated Obama for saying the same thing.

Sounds pretty god damned racist to me.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You almost talked about a real issue kitty.
> 
> Maybe some day you will.
> 
> Its really strange how some on here spend all day at a political site and cant discuss any issue in detail.



I do, you just don't see anything unless you oppose it, then you do nothing but rant about Republicans ...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> *You cant really talk about any issue can you?*
> 
> Tell me what YOU think is a good example of his pursuit of too much control?


Look who's talking....The asswipe who charged racism with no evidence whatsoever in support of the charge!!!

Do us, and yourself, all a big favor and get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Then you're even a bigger mental midget than even I had imagined.

Suddenly, I'm starting to miss sillybooboo too.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



shit man that's baaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a cure for that, Dude.  It will hurt though.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?

Is it just fine or is there regulations you would agree with?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?
> 
> Is it just fine or is there regulations you would agree with?



That's the whole problem, regulations are what's controlling it now, or did you miss that fact to?


----------



## Neser Boha (Aug 24, 2009)

Glen Beck is a fucking joke.  The truth is there is no reason why should anyone get their panties in a bunch over him.  He and his bullshit is gonna fizzle out soon ... no assistance required.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> You truely live in a world of imagination dont you?
> 
> Why do you refuse to even comment on the fact that I have shown that right wing site lied?
> 
> I know why even if you dont.



Most people realize you simply denying it doesnt really prove anything wrong.

Show some clip, some article, etc, of him actually renouncing communism. You cant. the Green movement is fundamentally communist. There is nothing capitalistic about it.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Glen Beck is a fucking joke.  The truth is there is no reason why should anyone get their panties in a bunch over him.  He and his bullshit is gonna fizzle out soon ... no assistance required.


then maybe you guys should just ignore him, like i did before you guyys got your panties all in a bunch


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?
> 
> Is it just fine or is there regulations you would agree with?



a system where the people make their own health decisions. Not the goverment.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?
> 
> Is it just fine or is there regulations you would agree with?



I've heard some good suggestions which should be open for a nation wide debate from Tort Reform, to cross border insurance shopping, to give Doctors a big tax break if they lend their services to volunteer at local clinic's.  This should help to empty the ER from those that seek help for non emergency care.  It's a step, but to throw the entire bath water out with the Baby what Obama purposes is ludicrous.   There is no rush to reform now...what is the emergency?  We've lived like this for years and years so a few more years won't hurt.  Lets have a national debate with real suggested fixes then have a national referendum to vote on it.  

We really need to start deporting and getting tough on illegals.  Maybe they will get the hint and use the front door.  Perhaps the process of gaining entry should be looked at and streamlined better.  That isn't to say to make it easier for every Tom, Dick and Jane to get in either.

Why instead of saying "Hold out your hand the Government will take care of you" we say "My pocket is empty, get a job, McDonalds is hiring".


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?
> ...




Oh I see , you claim the health insurance system is overregulatred and is being distroyed?

Can you give us an example of one the these onerous regulations which hold the health insurance companies back?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Like the government run healthcare now, you are looking at the symptom not the cause. Go deeper, stop listening to pop culture style politics for a change.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Terry what do you think are good ways to fix our health care system?
> ...



What part of "Obamas" pLan causes you so much concern?

Drs can already donate their time.

crossing state lines can be done.

Why is an insurance entity started by the gov to be non profit allowing poor people to get healthcare at affordable rates so BAD in your mind?


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Any time the Gov. is in my life is bad.  The less they are in my life the better.  Got it?  Obama, the Gov. Doesn't know what is best for me or my family. They never will, got it? 

It's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Because he isn't stopping there ... and he's using taxes for it. Think about it, in the current coverage from the government they are already taking a lot of taxes for it, increase the number of people covered, the amount of tax dollars sky rockets, unless you cure the root of the problem, the costs of doctors, drugs, and medical procedure, which is all high because of the costs of regulations.


----------



## Neser Boha (Aug 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Glen Beck is a fucking joke.  The truth is there is no reason why should anyone get their panties in a bunch over him.  He and his bullshit is gonna fizzle out soon ... no assistance required.
> ...



I'll tell the rest of 'the guys' ...


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

It all comes down to common sense...you have to look down that road and past what is being told to you.  Common sense would tell someone if we go to Universal Health Care, who pays the doctor's salary?  The Gov will, they will set their salary and trust me, some won't make even close to what they are now.  What's the next deduction?  Yeah less doctor's will seek that career? What's the next deduction?  Standards will be lowered for medical degree's. Next deduction?  Worse care, longer lines, and it goes on and on. 

That's just one aspect.  I'm not going to sit here all night trying to teach you common sense. No gov. agency has been able to run anything without it being very expensive, corrupt, and just broken.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...


"guys" was used in the generic sense of you libs


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 you will need to post PROOF of that


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 24, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently reading Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" right now.  So far, I haven't come across what you are basing your opinion on Glenn Beck being a racist or feeling like he is superior to anybody.  What page might that be on?  According to what I have read so far, I think you're full of shit.  Glenn Beck's book, "Common Sense" says a lot of things that liberal folks don't like or want to hear about.  You're just making a lot of noise because you can't stand being faced with the truth.  I think Glenn Beck does a pretty fair job of calling a turnip, a turnip.  Beck, like Palin, is ridiculed because he is bringing the truth forward and the truth is scary to you and something you can't and won't accept.  Who are you trying to make believe this nonsense, yourself or somebody else?
> ...



Sorry.  I had one of those dumb ass moments that I am so famous for.  Please forgive.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 24, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Sorry.  I had one of those dumb ass moments that I am so famous for.  Please forgive.



happens to everyone.


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Get off my phone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGeZQrpZbjI&feature=related]YouTube - Beck "Lose" His "Mind;" Screams At Caller: "Get Off My Phone You Little Pinhead!"[/ame]

Oh and its 35 sponsors now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2009)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Beck, ...speaks against movements/individuals he considers to be threatening to the liberty of ALL Americans



Don't know much about this dude. Anybody know his stance on the Dixie Chicks (taking into account the statement above?)...


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Beck, ...speaks against movements/individuals he considers to be threatening to the liberty of ALL Americans
> ...



Beck used the forum of the peoples airwaves to go after the Dixie Chicks, whod had the effrontery to share with a London audience their shame at what was being done in Americas name.

Glenn Beck - Dickipedia - A Wiki of Dicks


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> What part of "Obamas" pLan causes you so much concern?


A few concerns:

1) It's not even his plan, hence he hasn't clue #1 as to what's actually in it.

2) He's _*totally*_ on the defensive about the plan, running around telling people what isn't in it, rather than what is.

3) He is, yet again, running around using completely and willfully deceptive language i.e. "public option", "competition" and "choice"-  when he is on record as being in favor of a total federal monopoly on medical services.....It doesn't add up.

And those are just for starters.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Ah, so he's a hypocrite....how unsurprising...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> I stopped supporting the Democrats really, now I am just a nobody because I won't support their idiotic behavior right now. My best friend (another Democrat) is in the same frame of mind. I love the true ideals of the Democrats, but what they are doing now is not even close. So I just support no one until I find something, someone, sometime, that is honest.


When did you stop supporting the Democrats?

Were you supporting Hillary? Kerry? Clinton? Before that? I'd like to hear more of this support and your reason/s for not supporting any more.



Terry said:


> It all comes down to common sense...you have to look down that road and past what is being told to you.  Common sense would tell someone if we go to Universal Health Care, who pays the doctor's salary?  The Gov will, they will set their salary and trust me, some won't make even close to what they are now.  What's the next deduction?  Yeah less doctor's will seek that career? What's the next deduction?  Standards will be lowered for medical degree's. Next deduction?  Worse care, longer lines, and it goes on and on.
> 
> That's just one aspect.  I'm not going to sit here all night trying to teach you common sense. No gov. agency has been able to run anything without it being very expensive, corrupt, and just broken.


This sounds like the generic talking points one can hear on Beck, Hannity, Rimbaugh, Hughes, Bennet, et al.

Did these downfalls happen in Canada, Britian? Are they lacking doctors, or students going into the industry? To my knowledge the answer is no. Perhaps you know better. If so, please enlighten me.



Dude said:


> A few concerns:
> 
> 1) It's not even his plan, hence he hasn't clue #1 as to what's actually in it.
> 
> ...


AGain, more RW talking points. Bashing Obama based on a predisposition to dislike him/his plans.

Clearly he wants Congress to have an active and large role in HC reform, but all the folks on your side can seem to get out of your mouth is "Obama is trying to ram this down our thoats." Doesn't quite engender thoughts of educated folks saying that when they do.

You may not agree with the idea, but it is to make HC more affordable by really making it competitive, by introducing a public option, which is an option for the individual to be covered by a government plan, thats it, simply for them to be covered be a government plan, no take-over, no death squads or panels or whatever nonsense, no gov. bureaucrats.  This option will truly increase competition because the private companies will have to compete for the first time to maintain their customer base. Right now as it stands they have a monopoly on the system. And thats the problem.

Do you believe the status quo is acceptable?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > A few concerns:
> ...


_*ROFLMFAO!!!!
*_

You accuse me of just regurgitating righty talking points, then "counter" by spewing a slew of DNC prattle!!!!

Hint: Defensive semantic bullshit like "choice", "competition" and "public option" is a dead giiveaway.  




MarcATL said:


> Do you believe the status quo is acceptable?


False dichotomy, non sequitur and begging the question....Congratulations, you hit the logical fallacy trifecta.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name. They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.


 

I used to not watch, but wanted to know what all the fuss was about and figured if the libs were hating on him, he must be doing something right, now, I dvr his show everyday! 

He shows them who they really are, that is what they fear.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 24, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I like Glenn Beck and watch him even more now because the LEFT has become unhinged at just the mention of his name. They fear him, or they wouldn't be out so hard to shut him down.
> ...



Maybe they just see him as a blithering ijit??


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


Keith Olberfuck is a blithering idjut too. Yet, I don't hear any lefties (and precious few righties for that matter) blowing a gasket whenever he spews his bile.

How many sponsors backed out of Countdown after this foaming-at-the-mouth where-did-I -leave-my-Prozac diatribe??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG72_ATSTN4]YouTube - Olbermann special comment: Bush is a liar and a fascist[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


 because we answer him with our remotes, we DONT WATCH him
you want to hurt a TV talking heard, dont watch him
his ratings fall, advertisers dont pay to be on his show
simple as that


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



The difference between fox and msnbc is simple.....
fox = right
msnbc = left

Fox lies.  msnbc doesn't.  Dispute this.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


LOL
why bother
you clearly drink the koolaid


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> The difference between fox and msnbc is simple.....
> fox = right
> msnbc = left
> 
> Fox lies.  msnbc doesn't.  Dispute this.



Missed one...

Zona = leftist hack fuckstain


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I like that word. I'm adding it to my vocab now.  

*fuckstain*


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

"MSNBC lies" - Bing


----------



## elvis (Aug 24, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between fox and msnbc is simple.....
> ...



yeah I'm still waiting for the fuckstain to get rid of his Hannity Göbbels avatar.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait ... now MSNBC is left? I missed when that happened.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 24, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



One of the most childish ones here...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > watch out Truthmatters, the boogie man might get you tonight.
> ...



Theres a Glenn  under your bed


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

​The organizations under Obamas Czar make up a frighting frame work for real trouble for freedom loving Americans  this is just the beginning of the oppression.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> The difference between fox and msnbc is simple.....
> fox = right
> msnbc = left
> 
> Fox lies.  msnbc doesn't.  Dispute this.


GLBTNBC doesn't lie?!?!?!!????

Fall for the Hegelian dialectic much??

Oh Harriet!!....Oh, to _*ROFLMFAO!!!!*_


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

The story has made drudge.
Snip
Beck "spent a large share of his program suggesting that Jones, who co-founded Color of Change in 2005, is a radical,'' Gold writes. "During a six-minute biographical profile, set to ominous music, Beck said Jones was twice arrested for political protests and has described himself as a "rowdy black nationalist.'''

"Why is it that such a committed revolutionary has made it so high into the Obama administration as one of his chief advisers?" Beck asked.
Jones serves as a special advisor for Green Jobs, Enterprise and Innovation at the White House Council on Environmental Quality. James Rucker, executive director of Color of Change, says Jones has not been active with the group ifor nearly two years and Beck is "trying to change the subject... 

The Issue  is this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6u2FpJecGI]YouTube - Van Jones - Time Has Made Me New[/ame]


----------

